# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Ultima Pharma / Odin Anabolics / Pharmacom Labs

## Ghostman_SW

Anyone have any experience with Ultima Pharma or Odin Anabolics?

Looking for an alternative to Pharmacom since they are out of stock of Test E & C.

----------


## Cylon357

Pharmacoms official store might be out, but it is available right now, US domestic. I have some on the way, and just checked where it is coming from. They still have it. Look harder lol!

No source checks.

----------


## Ghostman_SW

> Pharmacoms official store might be out, but it is available right now, US domestic. I have some on the way, and just checked where it is coming from. They still have it. Look harder lol!
> 
> No source checks.


I have seen their products elsewhere but when I check on their official website reseller list, nothing has turned up.

----------

